# amplificador para honda biz



## murcy (Jun 11, 2007)

hola quisiera saber quien me puede facilitar algun plano para crear un amplificador , el que entregue màs potencia , soy estudiante de electronica pero mi profe no me facilita información al respecto . Agradesco culaquier ayuda!!!!  con la bateria que es de 12v 4a


----------



## gaston sj (Jun 17, 2007)

ahora todos estan locos por el sonido en las motos!! pero con 4 amperes se puede hacer un amplificador de 40w x30w medio dificil le vas a poner 40 parlantes? no entiendo muy bien pues puedes hacer amplificador con tda pero para solo 55w nesesitas 10 amperes bueno espero un poco mas de información por cierto no puedo abrir el archibo  donde sale el diagrama saludos


----------



## maxep (Jun 19, 2007)

eii q moves ocn esos 30w..
sonn rms no??
otra cosa.. si tenes un pcb echo por favor te agradeceria mucho q lo compartas. asi como tu experiencia en esete trabajo..
precios.. dificultad(aunke parece poca).i detalles


----------



## murcy (Jun 28, 2007)

mira a mi me la pasaron por este foro , la hice la tengo instalada en mi moto y se escuha exlente ahora estoy por postear el sistema para escapes de llamas totalmente electronico , para no tener que hacerla manual


----------



## maxep (Jul 2, 2007)

gracias murcy. 
tenes el pcb??..
vi uno en datasheet pero es de dos capas .. i quiero armar uno simple no tan complicado como lo presentan.. otra cosa ..cuando lo puenteas obtenes realmente los 60wrms??
en 4 ohm claro no???.. te agradeceria q me agreges al msn ..asi  me contas mejor


----------



## maxep (Ago 13, 2007)

hola murcy reitero mi pregunta...para llegar a 60rms tendria q puentear dos caales de salida e un parlante de 8 ohms no? otra cosa.
se puede hacer un circuito tipo puente con este integrado?


----------



## t_a_x_2 (Ago 16, 2007)

viejo yo tengo otras dudas, estoy armando uno de estos para una moto, y si funciona hago uno apra mi carro, per otengo la duda q se conecta en stby y mute


----------



## maxep (Ago 20, 2007)

van los dos al positivo. pero con una resistencia c/u antes en el circuito esta.busca el post pcb del 7386
suerte.y cuenta como te fue


----------



## maxep (Ago 21, 2007)

hey murcy no tienes fotos de como quedo tu moto??
q parlantes le pusiste?
y lo mas importante.. la bateria se aguanta bien el amplificador??


----------



## CLaP (Ago 29, 2007)

x favor sube fotos q ni m lo puedo imaginar


----------



## maxep (Sep 3, 2007)

hey murci postea fotos plz. q yo tambien quieor ver eso..aca les muestro lo q muevo a full con el 7386


----------



## murcy (Sep 4, 2007)

voy darles el link del video donde sale mi moto con su respectivo amplificador!!!!!


----------



## maxep (Sep 7, 2007)

lo espero con ansia.. murcy.contame.,. vos puenteaste 2 salidas y asi tubiste 60w? en 4 ohms  claro por q a 2 no anda.


----------



## Mario (Jun 26, 2009)

Oe man yo igual tengo una biz y quiero ponerle un amplificador el cual no es mi mayor problema sino saber que tipo de parlantes le puedo poner porfa sube tus fotoss bye


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 5, 2009)

Vamos de cero...

el amplificador que posteo Pablin es un TDA cuadrafonico y dice ser de 4 canales de 30watts, cuando en realidad eso es más que mentira.

supuestamente ese circuito consume 10 [A] a 12[V] y eso son 120watts...suponiendo una eficiencia del 60% la potencia de audio obtenida no supera los 72[W] que dividido entre 4 canales es: 18[W] por salida.

y además esos 18 watts los logra con una distorcion harmonica tremenda cercana al 20%, lo que indica que el 20% del sonido es ruido.

yo conozco esos equipos, y no sirven, menos que menos para motos...


Por ende les traigo un nuevo equipo que yo diseñé. Primero fue con 2 TDA2005 (amplificador stereo), luego con TDA2030, pero no tenian buen rendimiento...

por último me fuí a integrados más viejos, y de menor potencia, pero mayor eficiencia y mejor sonido...

y lo hice con 4 TDA2003.

este equipo lleva 4 porque 2 se destinan a graves, 1 a medios, y el último a agudos.

este diseño tiene filtros pasivos, y no posee control de nada (dejando la posibilidad de agregarle volumen, graves agudos etc)
Sólo consume 3[A] a 12[V] lo cual no nos funde la bateria.

el bafle mide 40x40x20 [cm] y tiene 2 parlantes de 6,5", 2 de 4", 1 tweeter bala rectangular y 2 tweeters domo.

espero que les guste el diseño. 

saludos.


----------

